
How To Try Spotify Immediately, No Matter Where You Live - mshafrir
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/03/how-to-try-spotify-immediately-no-matter-where-you-live/
======
pope52
It will stop working very soon. Spotify checks your location constantly and
not only when you download. It allows you to use it outside your original
download country for 14 days. After a few days a bar will appear to notify you
and after the two weeks it’ll stop working. The only option is to use a real
UK proxy or TOR once after 14 days to give you another period of two weeks.

------
seshagiric
Awesome. How does this work. Is the music legal?

~~~
gasull
_How does this work_

Streaming.

 _Is the music legal?_

The service is legal depending where you live. That's why right now it's only
available in some European countries.

------
lionhearted
Spotify is really, really good.

I got an invitation about a year ago and used it when I was in Sweden, Spain,
and England - I really missed it when I came back to the USA. Very much worth
the hassle to try it out, I'm going to get back on.

